# Garmin BlueChart g2 Vision



## bmatt150 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just picked up the same unit and am having the same issues with the poor quality satellite images.  If you look around major ports/cities, the satellite images are great, however I do a lot of fishing near small creeks away form these areas and the satellite images are terrible.  

Have you found anything that would help make this better? I am tempted to return my unit to get something different. 

Thanks


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The best thing I have found for showing creeks, sand bars, etc is the GPS Kit app for my iPhone. If only I could see it in sunlight conditions....


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Garmin 421 with G2 vision card. No, Homeport does not display the satellite imagery on the card  [smiley=devil10.gif]. However, if you select something in Homeport (route, waypoint, track, etc.) and go to 'tools' at the bottom there is a button called "view selected items in Google Earth". Pressing this will automatically open Google Earth and import your stuff in. Now practice jumping back and forth between the 2 programs because that's pretty much all you can do. I had no idea Garmin was this deficient in the software department. The GPS unit itself is bulletproof except for the stupid little door for the SD which broke on mine, i have one molded plastic "stub" hinge left. It's more of a cap now. Don't worry, eventually you will develop a convoluted workflow that will work for you.
The "unimpressed" feeling you have is very real.


----------

